# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Cách sử dụng bộ điều khiển bằng tay-Hand held controller

## daomanh_hung

e kím được 1 bộ điều khiển như hình Hand held controller của bọn Shanghai hauto nhưng thấy nó ra 1 búi dây,tìm hoài trên mạng được



hình ảnh sơ đồ dây



thấy một số ảnh đấu vào cổng RS 232 nhưng về điện e hơi mù, ko biết có cao nhân nào dùng cái này rồi thì chỉ giáo!!!

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên cần xác định là dùng cái mpg này với control nào?
Tuyệt đối không cắm vào RS232 với cái như hình.

----------


## daomanh_hung

e dùng với mach3 thì chắc phải chuyển sang usb nhưng đống dây như vậy e mù!!

----------


## CKD

Mach3 thì có thể gắn thêm cái card pci-lpt để dùng với tay này. Dây nhợ cụ thể thì chốt hạ xong thì hãy tính tiếp.
Chuyển qua RS232 cũng được, dùng MODBUS protocol

Nếu dùng USB-BOB như AKZ250, RnR motion thì có hổ trợ.
USB3T có hổ trợ không thì không thấy công bố  :Smile:

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Mach3 thì có thể gắn thêm cái card pci-lpt để dùng với tay này. Dây nhợ cụ thể thì chốt hạ xong thì hãy tính tiếp.
> Chuyển qua RS232 cũng được, dùng MODBUS protocol
> 
> Nếu dùng USB-BOB như AKZ250, RnR motion thì có hổ trợ.
> USB3T có hổ trợ không thì không thấy công bố


bác CKD ơi có thể hướng dấn đấu nối cái tay này vào mach3 dc ko anh
thank anh nhiều

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## daomanh_hung

E để ý thấy loại tay full option,có cả đk tọa độ,chỉ dùng cổng usb cắm vào máy tính,mach3 nhận luôn! Ko cần qua bob! 
Nếu đấu dây đc vào cổng rs232 thì dùng thêm bộ chuyển rs232-usb rồi cắm vào máy tính!
Bác xem liệu vậy ổn ko? Hướng dẫn e sơ đồ dây,e hàn test thử

----------


## CKD

Để dùng hết chức năng như cái tay ở trên không phải cứ đấu nối là chạy. Còn phải config, thậm chí cả lập trình macro cho mach3.

Nếu chưa biết gì hết thì dạo 1 vòng để tìm hiểu. Ngay cả trong hướng dẫn của mach3 cũng đã nói rỏ về phần này.

Còn MPG đơn giản mình nhớ là đã có viết bài trên đây rồi. Bạn chịu khó tìm lại. Làm từng bước, từng bước một. Khi vướng mắc thì lại lên đây hỏi. Từng việc, từng câu hỏi cụ thể sẽ dể để trả lời hơn là một câu mà muốn được từ A tới Z.

Qua lpt là đơn giản nhất rồi. Muốn dùng qua rs232 hoặc usb thì còn phức tạp hơn nhiều.

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## daomanh_hung

Thanks bác để e tìm lại,đúng là ko dễ ăn!

----------

